# Mr. Mackey Flew away from an unfamiliar area.



## Mr. Mackey (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello,


Mr. Mackey was raised in Brooklyn and would fly free when he wanted and would always come back. I was never really worried cause there were no hawks and if he did not return then I was hoping he got accepted into a flock. Today is different, My living situation has changed and I'm now in Staten Island. Ive brought Mackey in the backyard a few time while holding him just so he could enjoy the sun with me and look around. Then Ive let him hang in the yard for several hours in his cage. So Im assuming in that time he viewed his surroundings and became familiar with the backyard. Today I had his flight suit on him and I went to anchor him down briefly and he slipped from my hands and flew to the roof then took off. Its been an hour I drove around the neighborhood. I haven't spotted him. I'm really worried about predators. I don't know this neighborhood well. We've only been here a month. I'm worried more than anything that his leash will get stuck on something and he definitely won't make it back if he tries. Has anyone had a similar situation where they fled with the flight suit on and made it back. Also Ive never seen him land in trees only fences and roofs or fire escapes. Is there also a chance that he'll fly back to my old residence? Its 18 miles from here, and what are the odds of him going there rather than back here from where he flew? Thank you everyone in advance this page has always been super helpful.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Any sign of him?? I would certainly check your old place.....18 miles is not far. However, I would also put out a lot of "lost" adds and sign.......if someone sees him they are sure to notice the suit and assume he is a lost bird. Good luck!


----------



## Mr. Mackey (Jan 27, 2014)

I did put signs out. And some asshole called me over ten times unknown and said they had my pigeon. People in this neighborhood are assholes. Nothing yet. I'm so worried


----------

